# Weight of S3 19" wheels?



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello all, was wondering if any of you know how much the stock 19" S3 wheels weight with out tires? I did a search and came up with zilch. The golf R wheels seems to be just under 22 lbs if I remember correctly.


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

Only know cause I looked a while back and still had this page saved, just under 22lbs (9.70kg) per wheel WITHOUT a tire for the factory Performance Pack 19's: http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=795&L=1


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder how much the other 19" wheels weight. I am talking about the 19" with titanium matte finish


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

HurrayFive said:


> Only know cause I looked a while back and still had this page saved, just under 22lbs (9.70kg) per wheel WITHOUT a tire for the factory Performance Pack 19's: http://www.fuchsfelge.de/index.php?id=795&L=1


Thx Hurray, seems to be a fairly light wheel.


----------



## Scb67 (Aug 29, 2015)

I think the Black Optics package wheels are closer to 26lbs-(


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Scb67 said:


> I think the Black Optics package wheels are closer to 26lbs-(


Really, I thought they would have been the same.


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

GBH said:


> Really, I thought they would have been the same.


Nope they(V spokes) weigh around 27 lbs. i was quite shocked at the weight of the other 19 inch wheel though.


----------



## MathildaS3 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice! I had no idea these were forged wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Onequick4door said:


> Nope they(V spokes) weigh around 27 lbs. i was quite shocked at the weight of the other 19 inch wheel though.


what source are you using to determine the weight? Have you seen it posted else where or did you weight them?.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Scb67 said:


> I think the Black Optics package wheels are closer to 26lbs-(


How do you know?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> How do you know?


Someone else weighed them sometime ago. They're a fair amount heavier, perhaps more durable?


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

rex_racer said:


> Someone else weighed them sometime ago. They're a fair amount heavier, perhaps more durable?


no. Less durable. They are cast. The forged, lightweight wheel of the performance pack (//5-spoke) are lighter AND stronger.

heck even the Cadiz from the Golf R in 19" only weigh 24lbs


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> what source are you using to determine the weight? Have you seen it posted else where or did you weight them?.












A pic is worth a thousand words


----------

